# Cervelo soloist team price



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just spent about $1100 building up a cervelo soloist team. I originally didn't want to spend that much  

Did i spend too much?


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Depends on the components - what did you build it up with?

Too much with Tiagra - probably good with something like SRAM Rival or Force.


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

105 and ultegra


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Nah, you did good. Now go ride the thing!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I think my First Cervelo is almost a done deal, Its the 08 Alluminum Soloist. I am thinking of putting some Sram Force since I am currently using the Sram Red on my Super Six Cannondale. Can you guys tell me if thats a smart move?. This is going to be my Winter Workhorse as a back up. I am new to the Cervelo Family and have no clue. All I know is I keep hearing good things about the Soloist W exception of the Seatpost issue which I spoke w Seller and made some suggestions for a fix. He also told me that I might want to consider upgrading to the 3t Fork later on. the one thats on the current frame is the factory version not which is fine but he did suggest that the 3t fork is better. Can someone tell me if thats a significant upgrade???

Thanks in Advance


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I think my First Cervelo is almost a done deal, Its the 08 Alluminum Soloist. I am thinking of putting some Sram Force since I am currently using the Sram Red on my Super Six Cannondale. Can you guys tell me if thats a smart move?. This is going to be my Winter Workhorse as a back up. I am new to the Cervelo Family and have no clue. All I know is I keep hearing good things about the Soloist W exception of the Seatpost issue which I spoke w Seller and made some suggestions for a fix. He also told me that I might want to consider upgrading to the 3t Fork later on. the one thats on the current frame is the factory version not which is fine but he did suggest that the 3t fork is better. Can someone tell me if thats a significant upgrade???
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Seatpost issue? What seatpost issue? If you're talking about it slipping, use carbon assembly paste and you won't have that problem. 

The other mods? Why (especially on a Winter/backup)? I think most Soloist Teams came with Ultegra. It's a great groupo. Why 'upgrade' even if your other bike has SRAM? And as for the fork, isn't it the Wolf with the aluminum steerer? No recall on that. It's stiff and aero. Unless you're a weight weenie there's no need to change it.

My advice- it's a great bike as is. Ride it for a while before you get upgrade fever.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks alot for the input Cali L, I was also talking to my friend here and he said do not spend too much money on it specially if its just a winter bike. I just hate riding my Super Six when theres salt on the road from the melted snow.

Ok I really appreciate the input

BTW 
If you are in California 6 of us here from the Midwest are going to that GranFondo in Santa Rosa in October. If you have not signed up the 112 miles is sold out already unless you plan on riding the shorter route.

Anyways thanks Again 

http://www.levisgranfondo.com/


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Midwest Playa said:


> Thanks alot for the input Cali L, I was also talking to my friend here and he said do not spend too much money on it specially if its just a winter bike. I just hate riding my Super Six when theres salt on the road from the melted snow.
> 
> Ok I really appreciate the input
> 
> ...


No problem. I don't blame you for not wanting to ride the A bike on salted roads. Honestly, though, your B bike is better than a lot of people's A bikes as it sits. Just hose the B bike off when you get back from wet rides and dry the chain and you should be OK. You'll definitely be able to bring your Super 6 to Santa Rosa in October, dry and warm, possibly hot. I don't think I'll get to the GranFondo even though I'm only about 75 miles away. I've never been a huge fan of group rides, and I obviously haven't registered. 

One more tip, if the original owner of the Soloist has greased the seat post, it's the wrong thing. Do your best to wipe it all off before using the assembly paste. It's essentially an 'anti-grease,' providing friction between parts with a very fine grit suspended in gel, fine enough that it won't damage the CF.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

California L33 said:


> No problem. I don't blame you for not wanting to ride the A bike on salted roads. Honestly, though, your B bike is better than a lot of people's A bikes as it sits. Just hose the B bike off when you get back from wet rides and dry the chain and you should be OK. You'll definitely be able to bring your Super 6 to Santa Rosa in October, dry and warm, possibly hot. I don't think I'll get to the GranFondo even though I'm only about 75 miles away. I've never been a huge fan of group rides, and I obviously haven't registered.
> 
> One more tip, if the original owner of the Soloist has greased the seat post, it's the wrong thing. Do your best to wipe it all off before using the assembly paste. It's essentially an 'anti-grease,' providing friction between parts with a very fine grit suspended in gel, fine enough that it won't damage the CF.



Thanks Alot for all the input Cali L33

I am excited to get this together, I already got a hold of the 3t Ergonova Handlebar carbon and the 3 t stemm just like the ones I have on my Super six. I am waiting for a snappy deal on some Sram Force maybe even rivals only because I am a big fan of Sram Componnets and off course its a choice preference.

Take Care, and i hope to be back in Orange County in 3 years after my tour over here in the Midwest.

Peace out


----------

